# '97 Hardbody-XE Transmission Not Engaging.



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

I 'm contacting you about my 1997 Nissan Pick Up. 
Auto-Transmission.
2.4 L
PS, A/C, ABS Breaks.

The Transmission Not Engaging into Drive when first started up, or maybe when the engine is a little cold. It will go into Reverse however.

This has started sometime after Thanksgiving ( november 2016) , and is increasing in being annoying, 
and potential hazard when backing into a street, etc. After a few / couple minutes, it will finally go into Drive, and will usually go into 1st or 2nd even faster than Drive.

It did this a few years ago too.

I've been searching in "nissan forum" as this has occured before, and I found info in "Nissan Forum"

whats your opinion on that?

Otherwise, I could simply take it to get Trans fluid changed out.



Shut-Trip


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Have you looked at any of the procedures in the Factory Service Manual?

This site will not let me post the link, but I can post a picture showing where to get the downloads:










From the 1997 FSM's AT.PDF, there is a Trouble Diagnosis section starting on page AT-12 that wants you to start with the fluid check.

It looks like *oil level and quality* are the primary factors, followed by the *inhibitor switch and wiring* and the *line pressure*.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure the ATF is at the full mark during idle and fully warmed up. If the ATF has a brown appearance and has a burnt smell, then there are internal problems like excessively worn clutch disk packs.

You might consider changing the ATF if it's been in there a very long time. If you plan to change the ATF, just drain and refill; don't flush the system as it will most likely plug up the valve body with metallic particles which would turn your tranny into a "brick".


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the Reply....I have a couple Service Manuals, that is a obvious go-to resource, that I over-looked.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

By the By, Recently had new Kuhmo Tires mounted. Including a new tire on a old junk yard steel wheel I pick up cheap in the local junk yard.

The spare full size wheel, will sit in the bed of my truck, and makes a nice full size spare. 
In case of a flat on side of road, I shouldnt have to fool around with the difficult lowering of the "doughnut spare" stored under the bed. 
In my opinion, the locating the little lowering "bolt hole" under the bed / rear fender, can be a challanging, particularly in the dark.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Be sure to chain it down or it will walk away the next time you go into Walmart.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Another possibility is that the piston seal inside the forward drum have hardened and not sealing properly until the trans fluid gets warm, which causes the seals to become more pliable and start working. Sometimes an additive like Trans-X will help, but, if this is the problem, it is a sign that an overhaul may be just over the horizon, so to speak. A line pressure test when the trans is cold will help confirm this as an issue.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

QUICK UPDATE:
I had the transmission fluid changed new trans. filter, (i had the local garage do it, since I didn't want to risk messing up the drive way of a rented house). and they said they put some other special fix-it fluid in there.
and it worked. However, I noticed that some times when I throw it in Neutral, and wants to creep forward 4 or 5 feet before it halts.

other than that, its fixed. ( cost: about $230) I know I could have done it my self for about $50 in parts, but It was in the middle of the holidays, and as I said, I didn't want to risk leaving spots on a otherwise white driveway. 

I had changed out the fluid and filter in my old '69 Chevy, and it was a little messy. ( no free lunch).

Shunt trip.


----------

